# Thoughts on this cabinet humidor?



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I am quickly realizing that my desktop humidor isn't going to cut the mustard anymore so I've been keeping an eye on craigslist for the right humidor. I found this one:









On craigslist he has it listed for $300 including the oasis (big black looking box, not the smaller rectangle shaped ones).

I'm wondering if any of you have this or have used this humidor? Is it a solid humi at a good price or should I wait a little while and get a better one?

Is temperature control a must for cabinets? I know $300 is far cheaper then the the other humi I wanted (has temp control but cost 2k) but thoughts are if I have the cheap one full of cigars and I lose them all due to temp spikes then it would have cheaper the buy the better humi for 2k.

Any thoughts or info would be great appreciated! I would like to snag this today if it's a good one!

:woohoo:


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

I recently purchased this from kijiji for a very good price and have been running it for several months. Lemans Humidor - a set on Flickr

The first thing I did was to replace the closing clips with stronger brass ball style closing clips. Now the door closes very securely and firmly. You're going to likely have issues with door seal, although it doesn't appear to be the end of the world. I put some window seal along the inside edge (not the edge closing into the frame) and that seems to have helped.

If you're upgraded to this humidor keep in mind humidors are going to regulate humidity better if they're mostly full. Don't buy it expecting not to spend a ton of money on boxes and such.

And lastly ... I found the trays are a terribly inefficient waste of space for singles, so I ordered up some custom drawers from Forrest. I'll post the pics when they come in.

If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Avrus!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

So all in all you're happy with it? What type/where did you find the ball type hinges?


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> So all in all you're happy with it? What type/where did you find the ball type hinges?


Yeah super happy with it. I was running 3 desktop humidors and that was getting a bit silly. The thing has an enormous amount of room. Certainly will have even more with the drawers in there. The only downside is the humidity drop when you open it (at least where I am) so I'm tempted to take out a few sticks at a time so I'm only opening it at most once or twice a week. Plus it's a nice looking piece of furniture.

I went to my local hardware store, here is exactly the type of latch I grabbed:
Amazon.com: Amico Solid Brass Cabinet Door Double Ball Latch Catch 67mm Gold Tone: Home Improvement

I ended up mod'ing the fan kit for the Hydra because I wanted more airflow. I detailed my work here:
Turning my temp fan install into a pro install (humidor cabinet) : cigars

120mm fan is ideal as the bolt holes line up perfectly with the shelving holes on this unit.

Edit: Oh I seasoned mine for about 9 days as well. Probably took longer because of the environment here (<30% humidity).


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

So you guys are right and the slope is slippery. Yesterday at this time I had no idea that 24 hrs later I'd have a cabinet. The end cost was $250 but I could see myself ending up with desk tops all over the place if I didn't get it (that's my story anyways).




















avrus said:


> Yeah super happy with it. I was running 3 desktop humidors and that was getting a bit silly. The thing has an enormous amount of room. Certainly will have even more with the drawers in there. The only downside is the humidity drop when you open it (at least where I am) so I'm tempted to take out a few sticks at a time so I'm only opening it at most once or twice a week. Plus it's a nice looking piece of furniture.
> 
> I went to my local hardware store, here is exactly the type of latch I grabbed:
> Amazon.com: Amico Solid Brass Cabinet Door Double Ball Latch Catch 67mm Gold Tone: Home Improvement
> ...


Sweet! Looks like I'll be modding in the near future. So the double ball latch definitely tighter seal then the lock and key? I was able to move a dollar bill top to bottom. Not like the dollar would fall if I let go but I was able to move it around.


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> Sweet! Looks like I'll be modding in the near future. So the double ball latch definitely tighter seal then the lock and key? I was able to move a dollar bill top to bottom. Not like the dollar would fall if I let go but I was able to move it around.


I don't keep mine locked but it closes with a satisfying snap at the middle and top. My drawers are somewhere between Vancouver and my house at the moment (hopefully my house) so pictures should be coming tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a big cabinate like this - i find that when I store whole boxes in the cabinate, I can control the micro-temp a lot more consistently. This looks like a nice unit that you picked up for a great price! Good luck with it! I want to see pics of it full!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry about the double picture post, don't know why it shows up twice.



Poiseman said:


> I have a big cabinate like this - i find that when I store whole boxes in the cabinate, I can control the micro-temp a lot more consistently. This looks like a nice unit that you picked up for a great price! Good luck with it! I want to see pics of it full!


I will take your advice and get some boxes to help! (oh noes ) I can't wait!


----------

